# Jobs on Quota permit



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey, 

Does anyone know if a Graphic Designer comes under the Quota Permit visa? 

Thanks
Kimberley


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Have a look at this site:
http://www.safis.co.il/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Permits.pdf


----------

